# 01/08 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Becky, Charlotte & Carmella Square Off



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Jacksonville Veterans Memorial Arena, Jacksonville, FL*​


> Last Tuesday, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair and Carmella all approached Triple H to state their case as to why they should be next in line to challenge SmackDown Women’s Champion Asuka at WWE Royal Rumble on Sunday, Jan. 27. The Game heard them out, saying he’d take everything under consideration. Tonight, all three Superstars will be given the opportunity to earn that championship bout











*Triple Threat Match to decide who will square off against Asuka for the SmackDown Women’s Title at Royal Rumble*​


> Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch and Carmella all staked their claims as to why they would be most deserving to face off against SmackDown Women’s Champion Asuka at Royal Rumble last week. All three Superstars will now get their chance as they’ll square off in a Triple Threat Match tonight on SmackDown LIVE and the winner will move on to face Asuka for the title in Phoenix, Arizona on Jan. 27.
> 
> Charlotte and Becky both feel that they should be SmackDown Women’s Champion at this present moment and only are not because of Ronda Rousey’s interference in their match against Asuka at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs. Carmella, who reigned as SmackDown Women’s Champion for a staggering 130 days in 2018, has multiple victories over Flair, Lynch and Asuka, and believes that puts her right in line for another title opportunity.
> 
> All of this has been taken under consideration by the McMahon family, and now the three top challengers will collide tonight on the blue brand to prove who is most ready for Asuka next. Who will prevail?











*The Usos to battle The Bar with a SmackDown Tag Team Championship opportunity on the line*​


> The Usos finished off 2018 with an incredible hot streak on the blue brand and now will aim to get one step closer to title contention when they face off with the reigning SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Bar tonight on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> In a high-stakes match, Jimmy & Jey will face off against Sheamus & Cesaro and, if The Usos can prevail, they will receive a future SmackDown Tag Team Title opportunity.
> 
> Can The Usos carry their 2018 success into the new year? Or, will The Bar bring the storied tag team back down to earth?











*AJ Styles to confront WWE Champion Daniel Bryan*​


> Apparently, the unusual motivation of Mr. McMahon was just what AJ Styles neeeded.
> 
> Just one week after being slapped in the face by the WWE Chairman (and then punching him in the face), AJ Styles emerged victorious in a grueling Fatal-5 Way Match to earn a WWE Championship Match against Daniel Bryan at Royal Rumble. However, Styles will not be wasting any time in rekindling his rivalry with the Superstar who ended his lengthy reign with the blue brand's top title.
> 
> What will happen when The Phenomenal One confronts "The New" Daniel Bryan?











*Who will gain momentum heading into the Men’s Royal Rumble Match?*​


> As the 2019 Men’s Royal Rumble Match draws near, more and more Superstars are throwing their names into the ring for the over-the-top-rope battle royal. Over the weekend, Samoa Joe and Jeff Hardy joined all three members of The New Day in declaring for the fray.
> 
> Surely, these and any other competitors who may enter the Rumble will look to gain momentum as The Road to WrestleMania kicks off. What will they be willing to do?











*Will Rusev be looking for retribution?*​


> Last Tuesday should have been a Happy New Year’s Day and a Happy Rusev Day for new United States Champion Rusev. However, The Bulgarian Brute’s championship celebration was cut short by former champion Shinsuke Nakamura. That set off a scrap which saw Rusev’s wife, Lana, come to her husband’s aid, only to be crushed by The King of Strong Style when Rusev hit him with a Machka Kick.
> 
> The Bulgarian Brute was downed after a Kinshasa. Will he be looking for payback against The Artist? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:mj2 Smart money says a certain coke snorting snakeman will attack out Phenomenal hero, thus kicking off a really shitty chain of events that lead to Mania


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Donnie said:


> :mj2 Smart money says a certain coke snorting snakeman will attack out Phenomenal hero, thus kicking off a really shitty chain of events that lead to Mania


Jake Roberts? I thought DDP got him clean.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> :mj2 Smart money says a certain coke snorting snakeman will attack out Phenomenal hero, thus kicking off a really shitty chain of events that lead to Mania


Cant be any worse than another crappy AJ Styles Title feud dragging on too long.

WWE have to do AJ v Orton at some point, and thats a genuine WM match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cant be any worse than another crappy AJ Styles Title feud dragging on too long.
> 
> WWE have to do AJ v Orton at some point, and thats a genuine WM match.





Laughable Chimp said:


> Jake Roberts? I thought DDP got him clean.


I walked right into that one :lol 


Nah, mate, Orton/AJ is a genuine SummerSlam match, imo, not Mania.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bryan better get at least 30 minutes of screen time here. There was a giant hole in last weeks show without him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just hoping for a good show with banner performances by :becky and :bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Man BETTER fucking win. First and last time you'll hear me say that. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to wash my mouth out with chlorine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

WWE announced The Usos to battle The Bar with a SmackDown Tag Team Championship opportunity on the line(again)lol

Source: https://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/article/the-bar-vs-the-usos


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> WWE announced The Usos to battle The Bar with a SmackDown Tag Team Championship opportunity on the line(again)lol
> 
> Source: https://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/article/the-bar-vs-the-usos




Bet Miz and Shane get put in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Donnie said:


> I walked right into that one :lol
> 
> 
> Nah, mate, Orton/AJ is a genuine SummerSlam match, imo, not Mania.


I don't know why so many people want to see that match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Give me this please, it's been 6 weeks :sadbecky










Who am I kidding? I probably won't see them until they get eliminated in 2 seconds at the Rumble :Vince2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Man BETTER fucking win. First and last time you'll hear me say that. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to wash my mouth out with chlorine.



Nah Becky isn't winning she is going on to win the Rumble and face Ronda at Mania. I fully expect Asuka to drop the belt to female Roman at the Rumble.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cant be any worse than another crappy AJ Styles Title feud dragging on too long.
> 
> WWE have to do AJ v Orton at some point, and thats a genuine WM match.



Isn't that what people said about Nakamura and AJ and Lesnar and Orton 

I'll believe it when I see

I think the feud and match could be good key word could


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> Nah Becky isn't winning she is going on to win the Rumble and face Ronda at Mania. I fully expect Asuka to drop the belt to female Roman at the Rumble.


Charlotte will beat Asuka at WrestleMania. Her next title reign is her 8'th, which is the record. They'll want that on the biggest stage. If Charlotte were winning the title back now, Asuka would not even be the champion. Vince gave her the title for one reason and one reason only, because he felt that he had to do it, which means the plans for Charlotte are bigger than holding the title at this time of year.

I'm well aware that Becky isn't winning this match. Well aware. Tragically.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Bryan better get at least 30 minutes of screen time here. There was a giant hole in last weeks show without him.


Just 30 mins?!

I want a promo/confrontation with AJ, a beatdown, a segment to develop his character backstage - multiple ones like the ol' days, and maybe a match.

As if that will happen, though. I guess we should be happy that he - the WWE champ - will be on the show this week at all!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hillhank said:


> Isn't that what people said about Nakamura and AJ and Lesnar and Orton
> 
> I'll believe it when I see
> 
> I think the feud and match could be good key word could


True. AJ and Orton just never quite clicked in the WWE, though Nak was a good heel, and their feud was hurt by dumb booking dragging out the feud.

Orton v Brock was just Brock being Brock and Vince being Vince. That match could, and should have been great.

I'm sick of AJ Styles having these never ending World Title feuds that drag out months too long and end with no one looking good.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> I don't know why so many people want to see that match.


Especially since it happened and it was just a good solid match, nothing special. Some will cite the fact that it was a TV match but Randy hasn't had a great PPV singles match in years either.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Give me this please, it's been 6 weeks :sadbecky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember if I've asked you this before but are you still against an Iconic Duo vs Bellas feud? It'd get Peyton on TV, and for arguments sake we'll say Nikki carries 99.9% of the Bellas workload so Peyton has no chance of being kicked in the head.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> I don't know why so many people want to see that match.


Obviously the awesome promo work leading to the match. 


:maury:heston:beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I can't remember if I've asked you this before but are you still against an Iconic Duo vs Bellas feud? It'd get Peyton on TV, and for arguments sake we'll say Nikki carries 99.9% of the Bellas workload so Peyton has no chance of being kicked in the head.


You did asked me this and my answer was that, no matter who they face, the IIconics are gonna lose and probably get squashed, whether it is the Bellas, Nia/Tamina or 2 of Nicholas classmates, so might as well do the feud just to get them on tv. My answer hasn't changed.

That being said, apparently Billie has been in Australia for the past week or so and I am not sure if she already has returned since both her and Peyton have been dead silence in their respective social media, so good chance that they don't appear this week either :sadbecky


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

When your favourite wrestler has to face a cocaine addicted snake, instead of the Beast at Mania

THAT'S HARD TIMES, DADDY


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan better get at least 30 minutes of screen time here. There was a giant hole in last weeks show without him.
> ...


It was bullshit he wasn't on last week, he's 1/2 of the reason I watch this shit show. I hope they have a reason, like say he was out protesting the commercialism of new year. 

He should really get at least 45 minutes, he's the champion, but he'll get about 10 minutes, because WWE are incompetent. 

Anyway, hopefully Becky wins tonight, then wins Rumble, then wins the belt at the Rumble, then wins the other belt at Mania. She needs both to elevate the division.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I'm hoping that Charlotte wins this one so she can face Asuka. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go, Charlotte! :dance


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Miz is in a storyline with Shane O Mac yet cant even get a mention in the preview. Not that I'm surprised, just a reminder of how unimportant The Miz is to the WWE morons.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let Charlotte win by pinning Carmella and then have Becky win the RR.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, I thought that Carmella was going to win tonight and she still may, but with the confirmation that it will be Sasha and not Becky or Charlotte facing Ronda at the Rumble I think Carmella's chances are lower now. I can see either Becky or Charlotte winning tonight and then screwing the other at the Rumble, helping Asuka retain, which will make Tyrion very mad since he wants Asuka winning clean against any of them.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I thought that Carmella was going to win tonight and she still may, but with the confirmation that it will be Sasha and not Becky or Charlotte facing Ronda at the Rumble I think Carmella's chances are lower now. I can see either Becky or Charlotte winning tonight and then screwing the other at the Rumble, helping Asuka retain, which will make Tyrion very mad since he wants Asuka winning clean against any of them.


I can't see Carmella winning myself, honestly, I think Charlotte wins tonight, then takes the title off Asuka at the Rumble. After Becky wins the Rumble she can challenge Ronda and Charlotte for both belts at Mania. 

I think that's how they get there anyway.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They aren't doing a title unification match. That's pure fantasy. Given that they've basically given all the champions their rematches despite no rematch clause (lol), it might well be Becky.

Carmella might still win, recall that they don't care about protecting Sasha at the Rumble but they will want to protect Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I can't see Carmella winning myself, honestly, I think Charlotte wins tonight, then takes the title off Asuka at the Rumble. After Becky wins the Rumble she can challenge Ronda and Charlotte for both belts at Mania.
> 
> I think that's how they get there anyway.


Nobody will ever again have both title a the same time, Smackdown is going to FOX and FOX doesn't want to Promote RAW


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Jedah said:


> They aren't doing a title unification match. That's pure fantasy. Given that they've basically given all the champions their rematches despite no rematch clause (lol), it might well be Becky.
> 
> Carmella might still win, recall that they don't care about protecting Sasha at the Rumble but they will want to protect Charlotte and Becky.


Guess we'll just have to see what happens. Agree to disagree 

I could see Becky winning tonight too, she could always enter the Rumble earlier in the night, win it, then beat Asuka for the belt, then move on to Ronda. I think the men's Rumble will close this year, so it's certainly possible. I think it would make a bigger impact on the business if she wins both at Wrestlemania though.



rbl85 said:


> Nobody will ever again have both title a the same time, Smackdown is going to FOX and FOX doesn't want to Promote RAW


Not til October. Becky should probably drop one of her belts by Summerslam. I mean we don't want to bury the rest of the talent or anything.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will the confrontation between Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles get violent tonight?
- Will Becky Lynch, Carmella, or Charlotte Flair challenge Asuka for her title at the Royal Rumble event?
- Will Rusev get revenge on Shinsuke Nakamura for inadvertently hurting Lana last week?
- Will the Usos beat the Bar tonight to get another opportunity to compete for the tag titles?
- How committed will The Miz be in his new partnership with Shane McMahon tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

First Live Smackdown of 2019 tonight. Smackdown turns 20 this yr. and it goes to FOX this fall, hope it's a good yr. for Smackdown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Interested mostly in Rusev's response to Nakamura's attack and whatever Bryan/AJ is doing. Also the Miz/Shane partnership intrigues me. Don't really care who wins the women's triple threat match, I doubt any of them are taking the belt off Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Jake Roberts? I thought DDP got him clean.


I was about to post something like that. Good work. :anna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:bryan :becky


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So Charlotte wins the triple threat tonight, leaving Becky to go into the Rumble match and win the damn thing.

Don't know if I'm in the minority, but I really enjoyed Raw yesterday, so hopes are cautiously high for this edition of Smackers.

Mad how good the roster is now, it's just about putting the pieces in the right place. Seriously. Bryan, AJ, Joe, Orton, Mysterio, Rusev, Nakamura, Jeff Hardy, Mustafa Ali, Andrade Cien Almas... and of course Asuka, Becky and Charlotte for the ladies. For a 2 hour show, they can produce absolute magic with that lot. Bring it on!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trump's address is scheduled to start 55 minutes into Smackdown. I wonder if they front load the show because of that?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Reports of fans being denied entry for wearing AEW merch. What a joke. 

This company confiscates signs regarding their own superstars if they don't push the right people, so no surprise I guess. Only killing the crowd and hurting your own product.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082784190972583937


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys I’m reading those being kicked out are being assholes and causing disturbances. People acting normal in AEW/Elite merch are fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Trump's address is scheduled to start 55 minutes into Smackdown. I wonder if they front load the show because of that?


*whats a trump*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Reports of fans being denied entry for wearing AEW merch. What a joke.



I'm as excited as anyone else for AEW, but why should WWE allow another promotion to get free publicity on their platforms? This is how business works, in any sector really. You wouldn't see a TV station, or tech company promote it's competition in any way.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm as excited as anyone else for AEW, but why should WWE allow another promotion to get free publicity on their platforms? This is how business works, in any sector really. You wouldn't see a TV station, or tech company promote it's competition in any way.


For sitting in the stands wearing a tshirt that most likely will not be seen on TV and can be avoided on camera?

They are only hurting their own performers who'll have to work harder to get a reaction from a smaller crowd and tossing out their most likely hardcore fans.

But as I said in the part you clipped, this is a company that discourages fans from cheering their own people who they don't want to push (or boo the ones they do push).


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Psh. And Sasha's going around liking Tweets related to AEW.

It's all a work! >_> <_<


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In for The Man and The Planet's Champion. :becky :bryan


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i see smackdown is copying raw again


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha someone just screamed “Chicken Tenders!!!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't wait till after Mania. Becky and Charlotte need to be on different shows.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

YES!!! THE GOAT! WHAT A START

TELL THEM BRYAN!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Usos look different tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It's the GOAT! :bryan :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

FICKLE

FICKLE

FICKLE

:bryan


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan educating the fans!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SDL already better then RAW and it's only been on for 5 minutes.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I wonder how much that guy got paid for getting a hot dog thrown at him :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL imagine if you were the guy who WWE asked "do you mind if Daniel Bryan throws a drink at you?" :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mic fail!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This is a damn good promo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You are still using a leather strap on the belt DB, you don't do what you preach


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

So DB's new gimmick is being an annoying liberal cuck?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This segment is fucking epic.

CHANGE IT!

:bryan :yes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> You are still using a leather strap on the belt DB, you are fake


Wasn't he supposed to debut a new belt? or was that report bullshit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is saving the planet for us. roud


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dayum first Samoa Joe now Daniel Bryan saying AJ Styles can't satisfy his wife

Or what do you think that AJ Styles can fill a void for about 30 seconds line was about :cena5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Impotent, Impotent"

*I am not, I am not*

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YEAH TRUTH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

R-Truth with the attack...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Bryan vs AJ is the best SD feud involving the men since AJ vs Ambrose, mostly thanks to Bryan. He's doing such great work, he's making AJ more over again, and I am predicting they will put on the greatest Rumble match ever topping Benoit/Angle 2003.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Wasn't he supposed to debut a new belt? or was that report bullshit


He cut a promo saying that he was going to do that, but I guess that's all what it was, a promo


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good opening


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How many kids watching are now asking their parents what impotent means :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

K KWIK STANDING UP FOR THE FICKLE TRUTH


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fuck off Truth, I was enjoying that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gimme that 2019 R Truth rocket push 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was an awesome opening promo. DB has been killing saving it :bryan


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL imagine if you were the guy who WWE asked "do you mind if Daniel Bryan throws a drink at you?" :lol


the guy that got the drink chucked at him was a local florida wrestler


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Watching WWE for the first time in a few weeks and this is a very...interesting start to the show, lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The fat guy's reaction when Bryan said impotent to him. :heston :bryan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is what Ted Turner WISHED Captain Planet could be :tucky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I can watch and listen to The New Daniel Bryan forever, he's amazing.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Give Bryan all 2 hours. I can go a week without Becky.

:bryan :bryan2 :yes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I can go a week without Becky.


:sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

He needs to go back to being Ron Killings because he can't handle THE TRUTH :bryan


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Truth still looks so good for 56..


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I tried to watch RAW last night and that start was such a Clusterfuck I decided I wouldn't do any channel switching between that and college football game. Much better start to SD. Bryan is creating a thoroughly hateable character and it is lovely to watch.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Cya Truth :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a novel way to open the show. :bryanlol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> :sadbecky


Good point.

1 hour to Bryan, 1 hour to Becky. The rest of the roster can bounce.

:bryan :becky


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn first jumped by Truth and now by AJ. The new Daniel Bryan does not deserve this!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AJ is fired up


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AJ DONE LOST HIS FICKLE MIND


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flat Earther AJ wants to harm the planet. :tripsscust


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man SD just flows so much better, Raw is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice promo by DB, Truth looked good and a decent match, and the AJ attack. A nice start to a wrestling show right there...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Same storyline with AJ on Smackdown as Rollins on RAW, essentially.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was the most effective way to use AJ. He should be seen and not heard. :bryanlol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Samoa Joe gets the jobber entrance during commercial break :sadbecky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe and Almas got jobber entrances? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe, Almas and Ali with the jobber entrances


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Switchblade Club said:


> Man SD just flows so much better, Raw is a clusterfuck.


SD not only the A show for the viewers but the A show for the planet too :bryan


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Almas and Mysterio need to have a proper PPV match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ali and Rey is one sweet team. :banderas


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Same storyline with AJ on Smackdown as Rollins on RAW, essentially.


AJ gets to work with the undisputed GOAT. Rollins is saddled with Ambrose and Lashley.

Levels to this game, brah.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

SD off to a great first half hour!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ZELINA


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Zelina is so hot


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ZELINALMAS :mark


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Truth still looks so good for 56..


Holy shit is this legit? Looks more like early 40s.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Holy shit is this legit? Looks more like early 40s.


Hes 46


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Holy shit is this legit? Looks more like early 40s.


He's 46


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ali dead


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Makes it sound like a 60-person rumble with both the men & the women all in the same match.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I shall be missing the rest of the show.

Hopefully Becky brings the biggest shovel she can find, these other girls just ain't on her level.

:buried :becky2 :buried

Double Champ, coming soon, April '19. Peace out :cool2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rey :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

.....that was technically a piledriver


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn a fucking piledriver!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit did Rey just hit a Canadian Destroyer?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

goddamn that piledriver


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

High flying action


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bout time Almas got a win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Excluding Tombstones, was that the first piledriver in WWE since Punk did it to Cena?

Almas is God.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Almas!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

HOLY SHIT ALMAS ACTUALLY PINNED SOMEONE :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That was a fun tag match, Almas got the win :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Almas gets the W :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! Almas finally gets a win! and he got a win over fucking Rey Mysterio, hopefully this is the beginning of a good push for him.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Almas finally getting that well deserved win


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice little match right there, that Canadian destroyer :mark:

Almas pinning Mysterio clean :bjpenn


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ali broke his ass on Joe head


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

1/4 of the way through and SD is already about 4x better than Raw which was one of the best Raws in months :yes


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That was a fun match, as was to be expected with the participants! Nice for Almas to pick up a win as well.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Unreal that Mysterio can still do the things he does at his age. He's been blowing me away since his return


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Nice little match right there, that Canadian destroyer :mark:
> 
> Almas pinning Mysterio clean :bjpenn


At this point in Rey's career its best that he puts over new talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Almas won!!! Nice match too.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It seems that the mens can do more than usual in the ring, not a good news for the womens.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Fun match...some great athleticism too


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf I thought it was a title match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Put the belts back on the Usos


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was a fun match. Almas needed that W, glad they made the right decision.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, that dig on Becky I loved it

"Just because she finally found a personality" :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky, Charlotte...Carmella?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The pacing of this show has been excellent so far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Double Champ, coming soon, April '19. Peace out :cool2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Usos vs The Bar? I feel like i've seen this match like 50 fucking times in the last year. Jesus give Sanity a fucking tag match or something, so tired of seeing The Bar and Usos.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

SD is rocking so far!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Can the iiconics get a nice push this year please!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Surprise, surprise, Carmella cut another excellent promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please give me more Mysterio/Almas matches.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> Can the iiconics get a nice push this year please!


Inaugural Women's Tag Champs :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I feel we get Shane vs AJ at WM.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I feel we get Shane vs AJ at WM.


Again?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

No Lana?! And it's Nakamura's fault :no


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> I feel we get Shane vs AJ at WM.


It's already happened, don't need to see it again


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully Lana's out of the picture for a while. Rusev is way better solo. Unless they can somehow track down 2014 Lana.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Wake me up when Rusev is off the mic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shocked that my boy Andrade won. It was about damn time though!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Nakamura with the video evidence


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Snitsky is right, that was Rusev & Lana's fault.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Again?


Sorry, I meant Miz. I'm drunk.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lana, who is an active wrestler, was in the Money in the Bank Ladder match... was injured by... falling like 3 feet, off of a guy’s back


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah how was that Shinsuke's fault? Rusev did kick him in the face while his wife was on his back, he should have pulled her off before doing anything else.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty solid evidence that Shinsuke did nothing wrong


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I went to the other room before did I miss Miz and Shane? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice beat down by Nakamura


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> It's already happened, don't need to see it again


A few too many beers. I meant Miz, no clue how I typed AJ


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF is this, actual effort when it comes to segments :shocked:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Great segment. Loving that backstage brawls are back.

Loving this SD.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Becky with another good promo :mark


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Prayer Police said:


> Ali broke his ass on Joe head


LMAO I'm glad im not the only one who notice that.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re really building up this triple threat match  they must have something big planned


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris90 said:


> Pretty solid evidence that Shinsuke did nothing wrong


Yeah and Rusev had no reply to it either, just "I'm gonna come find you!", Nakamura provides legit video evidence its Rusev's fault and Rusev just goes to beat him up. Nakamura clearly in the right here and Rusev just refuses to admit it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh shit the first UK Takeover this weekend, I'm hyped.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082815683799306240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082816143859961856


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wonder which way they will go. 

It will surely be Charlotte or Becky who wins. 

Worse case scenario is Charlotte winning the rumble so i guess she has to win tonight.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> WTF is this, actual effort when it comes to segments :shocked:


I know right lol, but good for Rusev and Shinsuke


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

You fuckers almost forced me to post on reddit.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Good show tonight but man halfway through and only 20 pages here is kinda sad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Rusev. Could've done without the humor line he threw in, but besides that it was pretty damn strong. The backstage beatdown by Nakamur was great as well. This Rusev/Nakamura feud has actually picked up some steam.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

this rusev/nak stuff sucks. I'm sorry. I hate insult my intelligence crap. Lana took a "not bad bump" and they're having Rusev (a face) treat it like some sort of tragedy? I've tuned out


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> A few too many beers. I meant Miz, no clue how I typed AJ


Had a couple drinks tonight myself - the magic bottle does funny things


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Other than the stale repetitive Usos vs Bar match the show looks to be really great, cool opening backstage promo with Bryan and a nice quick match between him and Truth.

Awesome tag match with a sick piledriver spot, and my boy Almas finally gets a fucking win! Nakamura looks to be being built up as a serious threat again. No New Day so far, and the Triple threat womens match should be good. Can't ask for much more really.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082812299461779456
So we really did just see a Canadian Destroyer on WWE TV? Huh.

And Almas got the pin. Sweet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

domotime2 said:


> this rusev/nak stuff sucks. I'm sorry. I hate insult my intelligence crap. Lana took a "not bad bump" and they're having Rusev (a face) treat it like some sort of tragedy? I've tuned out


Yeah its really dumb, i could let it slip if Lana was still just a manager and never wrestled before, but shes an active wrestler and was in a ladder match, yet she can't handle falling 3 feet off a dudes back? 

Would have been better had Nak turned around and Rusev inadvertently super kicked her in the head, then it wouldn't be so insulting to our intelligence that shes hurt from it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, this Mean Gene tribute got my house kind of dusty...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wait. Have The Bar just been waiting there in the ring for the last 10 minutes?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So how does Mandy Rose get involved in this match and cost the Uso's?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This Smackdown has flowed really nicely, I like it. Now just give me a Sanity run in (/w Nikki) here. You have more than 3 teams in your division, use them.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man it's crazy to think how good the Usos have been since late 2016...before that they were so stale.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very strong first hour. :clap


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Must admit why couldn't we have Gallows and Anderson have this opportunity instead?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok tuning in for women's triple threat. Wonder how it will go.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Man it's crazy to think how good the Usos have been since late 2016...before that they were so stale.


The heel turn and character change did them wonders.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seeing The Bar just makes me miss BTE. BTE vs the new Usos would have been great.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

damn, he took Sheamus' head off


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its really dumb, i could let it slip if Lana was still just a manager and never wrestled before, but shes an active wrestler and was in a ladder match, yet she can't handle falling 3 feet off a dudes back?
> 
> Would have been better had Nak turned around and Rusev inadvertently super kicked her in the head, then it wouldn't be so insulting to our intelligence that shes hurt from it.


Exactly. A Kin-shasa meant for Rusev but hits Lana...okay. That's fine. And easy. Obvioulsy that's a move any wrestler can take


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

roblewis87 said:


> Must admit why couldn't we have Gallows and Anderson have this opportunity instead?


Cause apparently The Uso's needed their 556th match against The Bar.

Gallows and Anderson are definitely gonna leave and go to AEW when their contracts are up, without a doubt. They'd be crazy not to, why stay in a company that hates their tag division and refuses to push you?

Plus they'll make just as much money there as they are in WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Smackdown has been great so far. I can't believe I'm actually saying that. I usually change the channel after the opening segment, but WWE has kept my attention.

We got a GOAT promo from Bryan, intensity from R-Truth, fresh tag match with Andrade getting a REAL win, The Usos cutting a cool promo backstage, a semi-decent Carmella promo, and The Man hasn't even come around yet for the big main event. Only thing I didn't like tonight was The Miz/Shane stuff which I care nothing for. The Rusev/Nak stuff wasn't as bad as some are makign it out to be. It was fresh at least. 8.5/10 for the first hour.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm down for another DB segment!! Anybody else??


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm so tired of the bar


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is one of the best SD's this year!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> So how does Mandy Rose get involved in this match and cost the Uso's?


Hopefully a striptease like the ones Kelly Kelly used to do to distract the opponents of their men >


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Turning into a pretty solid match


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I will never like The Usos, I don't know why people enjoy them so much. I'm also ready for a Cesaro solo run, I hope that happens before he calls it quits.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So sick of both of these teams. We know the Uso's will win based on the shitty stipulation. Cesaro needs a singles run.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need to close the RAW tag division and send The Revival here.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match needs an interference. No need for a another formulaic Usos/Bar match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Hopefully a striptease like the ones Kelly Kelly used to do to distract the opponents of their men >


I feel it will be a big missed opportunity to further the storyline between her and Naomi if Mandy doesn't cost them the match in some sort of way. Especially after Mandy posted this earlier.

https://i.imgur.com/wSAevk2.mp4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> So sick of both of these teams. We know the Uso's will win based on the shitty stipulation. Cesaro needs a singles run.


Same here, its like they think The Bar, Usos and New Day are the only teams in the tag division. Give Sanity a push, where the fuck is Gallows and Anderson? Hell at this point i'd take The Colons getting a push over The Usos or The Bar.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Is Mandy gonna masturbate on stage :shocked:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mandy in a towel...good Lord.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Good show tonight but man halfway through and only 20 pages here is kinda sad.


The site wasn't working for me. Maybe I wasn't the only one who had this problem.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I knew it :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Mandy going for a Scarlet rip off


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha some good ol fashioned smut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

i hate towels.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:lol so that's why this match happened.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mandy with interference, good stuff.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Corey when Mandy is on screen is the best thing since puppies Lawler.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy!!! I knew it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jimmy needs to break it to Naomi that he wants an open marriage. :yes


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this smoot tryin to ruin jimmy uso's life back off ho !


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This is so women in WWE in 2000


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Same here, its like they think The Bar, Usos and New Day are the only teams in the tag division. Give Sanity a push, where the fuck is Gallows and Anderson? Hell at this point i'd take The Colons getting a push over The Usos or The Bar.


Honestly I concur with everything here except Sanity. Can't stand those Hicks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Such an impressive Smackdown. Zero filler, everything has purpose behind it in some way.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Miz gets a fucking tag program with Shane this Mania season and is a face now? Fuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So The Bar vs Miz/Shane next?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn this is the third brawl in one show :lol The roster are aggressive in 2019!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mandy's feet tho...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*(Jey) Uso kicks out for a close near-fall*

Sheamus: "BAYBAY!! I don't believe it!!"

:lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miz is officially a babyface now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Naomi/Mandy feud is falling flat, to say the least.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mandy Rose distraction, very nice. 

The Bar vs Miz and Shane hahaha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Honestly I concur with everything here except Sanity. Can't stand those Hicks.


I'm not their biggest fan either but point is i just wanna see some new teams being used.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Damn this is the third brawl in one show :lol The roster are aggressive in 2019!


Ruthless Aggression :vince


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Is the 3 way the main event ?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

On the geekiest, blandest, dweebiest roster of all time they’ve managed to turn Miz into the biggest loser of them all. He’s become unwatchable, everything they have him do now is so dumb, he’s got zero credibility, he’s a joke.

But that’s what happens when you dare to put in some effort in the WWE. Get punished for it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at the Naomi completely not selling all those gut punches from Sonya :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a 20-25 min match to close.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Carmella was in that Women's Royal Rumble screenshot so she's not winning tonight then


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Now going straight into the Triple Threat? Damn Smackdown actually lived up to the hype of a "New Era" and a 'Fresh start" tonight. Great show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now I am fucking sad :Vince2:fuckthis


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082823419111133184


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Once again SmackDown way better than Raw this week!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Corey when Mandy is on screen is the best thing since puppies Lawler.


100% agree


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Buy one t-shirt and get one for $5 

Fickle! Fickle! Fickle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Lol at the Naomi completely not selling all those gut punches from Sonya :lmao


Yeah, I thought that part sucked. We don't need Super Naomi.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly don't know what they're gonna do here. If Becky or Charlotte win, Asuka needs to beat one of them at the Rumble. She needs a big win over one of them, a clean win, so she actually feels like a big star and not just someone holding the belt because Becky needed to be free of it.

Or she could just beat Carmella, which I guess you say she avenges her losses to Carmella in the Summer, though most would just like to forget that phase.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Mandy's feet tho...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

More DB :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zero idea who wins this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Impotent and Fickle! :bryan


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Carmella is gonna get the win here


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Fat, impotent and FICKLE is no way to go through life :bryan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The New Daniel Bryan is fucking awesome.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The GOAT is talking! :bryan


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:mark: what a fucking promo

Truly the best in the world


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

DB with another fire promo


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan on fire tonight as always. The GOAT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a god-tier promo from Daniel Bryan. Wow :clap


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

That look on her face "damn this guy crazy I'd let him do anal 110%"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Absolutely sick of this Lars sullivan promo they've been playing for the last 3 fucking months


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is fuckin crazy...what a damn promo. GOAT X 2 tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan got so fired up there that I thought he'd pop some blood vessels. Reminded me of some insane Piper and Flair promos.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg they have played this same fucking vignette for these NXT callups like 80 times, god damn just debut them already peoples getting sick of this fucking vignette..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How many times do I have to hear these stupid previews Jesus Christ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If they’re determined to continue showing that NxT call up vignette, could they not shorten it down a bit?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I haven't watched Raw or SD in so long, never seen these previews :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Can't wait to have Lacey Evans on the main roster.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz is basically like the B team now...wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I've seen Lacey Evans on Smackdown more times than I've seen the Iiconics in the past 6 weeks and she hasn't even debuted :sadbecky


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

These promos are getting so boring now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That promo was better than his entire opening promo. 

It's possible Bryan has the best & second best promo of the night.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Miz giving his all to this shit storyline


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Becky :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

short shorts and fishnets becky :sodone


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE MAN :becky


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Miz giving his all to this shit storyline


Because he's the GOAT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bow down peasants it's the Queen!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think Becky needs a new attire? I've just never liked her onesie looking outfits, this new character and her being so over right now i feel like she could use a new look to go with it, cause her attire still feels like her old steam punk character.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Big heavy fake tits...damn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

People who hate on Charlotte are hilarious. She’s got an aura around her no other female comes close to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Charlotte will need to get larger implants if she wants to truly succeed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No matter what Carmella does, face or heel, if she doesn't have someone by her side she doesn't seem to get a reaction


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

These NXT promos are getting near Progressive commercial level of annoying!!

Anyway, Bryan is the best heel since Punk when he was with Heyman. Loving it!!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

C'mon Charlotte! 

Ugh it hurts to say that.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Charlotte vs Asuka at the Rumble would be cool


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So Mella wins this right?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I always expect Charlotte to accidentally hit her hand off the camera when she turns


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082827177492692994


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Titty Flair's tits looking extra fake tonight.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

When did Charlotte get her mole removed lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

THIS IS MWIII SHOW!!!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Becky needs a new attire? I've just never liked her onesie looking outfits, this new character and her being so over right now i feel like she could use a new look to go with it, cause her attire still feels like her old steam punk character.


She's had a new attire for a few weeks now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte needs the win. She hasn't won squat in months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

roblewis87 said:


> She's had a new attire for a few weeks now.


What? looks like the same stuff she always wore before, the shorts with straps and buckles and the shiny onesie attires. Sure she gets variations but they all have the same kinda look.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, since no Iiconics on the show like always, at least give me Carmella pinning Becky to be happy


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Becky looking "too" strong i Don't think she's winning this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I forgot that Charlotte won the same match at SummerSlam, right before Becky's turn.

...Carmella to score the victory then? :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> THIS IS MWIII SHOW!!!




“DIS IS MOY SHOW”


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Becky looking "too" strong i Don't think she's winning this.


Didn't expect her to win this, can't have her win this and win the rumble. I fully expect Charlotte or Mella to win.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't care who wins tonight as long as we get Becky vs Rousey headlining Mania.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckin endless commercials


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not to be a smart ass because this is only the second Smackdown of the year, but this is the best SDL of th year. Best in a damn long while as well. :clap


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping Charlotte doesnt win here, she needs to be winning the Rumble


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can easily see Carmella winning just to give Asuka a filler feud/win before getting put into the WM feud.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd is fired up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EL REGRESO DEL SHIV MALO said:


> Not to be a smart ass because this is only the second Smackdown of the year, but this is the best SDL of th year. Best in a damn long while as well. :clap



Yeah this SDL has been awesome. Usually when SDL or RAW is on I'll be doing other things and not really paying attention. This hasn't been the case tonight.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Charlotte has good matches but she is terrible at selling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it most of the women don't wear wrist tape or elbow pads? Just something i've been noticing.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It doesn’t really feel like Charlotte and Becky hate each other that much anymore. 

If the triple threat at WM does happen, I hope they amp up the hate again for the build up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a counter for that Mella submission. :thirst3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> If the triple threat at WM does happen, I hope they amp up the hate again for the build up


I really hope it doesn't but I have a feeling there is no way they leave Charlotte out of the first ever Women's match to main event Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte's moonsault, still trash


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It's funny how they have switched alignments since their SummerSlam match. Carmella is the babyface now. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe I’m way too tired... but on the scoop slan is sure looked like Charlotte was trying to jab her fingers up Becky to lift her. 


I need sleep. Or porn. Or both. Save me.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

more adverts...really, i thought we were done.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And more commercials.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Charlotte's moonsault, still trash


Yep


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They just came back from a fuckin commercial.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Becky should stop doing that slow cartoonish running in place spot before she charges at someone.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I really hope it doesn't but I have a feeling there is no way they leave Charlotte out of the first ever Women's match to main event Mania.




You want just Becky or Ronda? Or something else entirely? 

I’d love Becky vs Ronda, but I think adding Charlotte would make the match 10 times better in terms of spots and excitement and epicness. So I’m fine with either, as long as Becky is involved.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Becky vs Ronda is the match that needs to happen at WM, but then again i don't see them leaving Charlotte out of it cause what else would she do? Have Asuka vs Charlotte for the 2nd year in a row at WM? don't see that happening. Also wheres that leave Asuka?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Even the ads are more aggressive in 2019.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Asuka beats Charlotte at the Rumble to even the ledger, then the rubber match at Mania? :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> You want just Becky or Ronda? Or something else entirely?
> 
> I’d love Becky vs Ronda, but I think adding Charlotte would make the match 10 times better in terms of spots and excitement and epicness. So I’m fine with either, as long as Becky is involved.



I want it to be just Becky and Ronda. I'm so tired of Becky always having to share the spotlight with Charlotte. Every big moment Becky has had Charlotte has been involved in some sort of way. Not to mention Charlotte doesn't really need another big notch on her belt.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Carmella's suicide dive is pretty good


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool dive Carmella but you're still in over your head here. 

Also pretty sure Charlotte just botched trying to land on her feet there


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Charlottes moonsault is dreadful. There's no impact to it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This picked up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That moonsault was :trash


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

they really should've given this match more time


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Charlotte vs Ronda is the biggest match still, even though Becky getting injured screwed it up and made them do it at Survivor Series already.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I still like Carmella and don't think she's near as bad as people make out. I'm sure she'll pull off a huge botch now just to spite me but whatever. _She's better than Bliss._


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife can’t stop commenting on those chest orbs Charlotte has going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Looked like Charlotte tried to land on her feet on that dreadful moonsault?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol and Charlotte just no sold Carmella's finisher.... A move that defeated her in the past she just shrugged off and immediately broke up the pin..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I still like Carmella and don't think she's near as bad as people make out.


I like her as well. For whatever reason I've liked her since NXT lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I still like Carmella and don't think she's near as bad as people make out. I'm sure she'll pull off a huge botch now just to spite me but whatever. _She's better than Bliss._


No she's not. She's got a nice suicide dive but is otherwise useless. Horrible promo to boot.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it seems like the entire roster really needs a refresher course on how to kick out and have it not look like shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Becky won!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Looked like Charlotte tried to land on her feet on that dreadful moonsault?


She tries to land on her feet on _all_ of her moonsaults.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm now I don’t know what they’re gonna do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow Becky won!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda & Sasha/Asuka & Becky. Really good women's matches at the Rumble.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well this isn't good..Asuka isn't dropping the belt that quick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte loses yet again. I know, let's have her main event Mania :vince5


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Becky should win, coz we’ve never had Asuka vs Becky before


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:becky2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:fuck

Well way to book yourself into a corner WWE. The only way I see her getting to Ronda now is if she loses to Asuka and then enters to Rumble to win.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

champion vs champion at wrestlemania... with charlotte there too for some reason :draper2

asuka gettin dumped tyrion gonna be :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is awesome? Really? :lauren

And that selling of the spear from Becky :heston, that was Rollins level of bullshit


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes! Now please let Asuka win at the rumble.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I see Ronda costing Becky the title and Becky winning the rumble.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen to win the Rumble :mark


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Becky wins, wasn't expecting that, this better not mean Charlotte wins the Rumble.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well. How about that.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> :fuck
> 
> Well way to book yourself into a corner WWE. The only way I see her getting to Ronda now is if she loses to Asuka and then enters to Rumble to win.


Which happens a decent amount.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Becky wins SD title at Rumble, Charlotte wins Rumble and has to choose between Becky or Ronda. Mania we get Charlotte/Ronda and Becky vs Asuka rematch perhaps? OR screwy finish between Becky/Asuka and Becky sneaks into the Rumble


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The Queen to win the Rumble :mark


:mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

But what do they do now? Cut Asuka's reign incredibly short or have Becky lose a big match right before WM? The match has to end in some kind of fuckery, interference by Ronda or Charlotte or something.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I want it to be just Becky and Ronda. I'm so tired of Becky always having to share the spotlight with Charlotte. Every big moment Becky has had Charlotte has been involved in some sort of way. Not to mention Charlotte doesn't really need another big notch on her belt.




I do agree with that. I would love Becky to have her big shining moment without Charlotte being involved. But if Charlotte’s involvement is what it takes to have Becky main event Wrestlemania, I’m alright with that


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> I see Ronda costing Becky the title and Becky winning the rumble.


If that happens, it makes Ronda a heel and hated by the fans.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

aww shit


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Did Becky just drop the F bomb?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The Queen to win the Rumble :mark


God please no, just no


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> :fuck
> 
> Well way to book yourself into a corner WWE. The only way I see her getting to Ronda now is if she loses to Asuka and then enters to Rumble to win.


Easily can see what's coming now Flair is going to win the rumble match and pick both belts at mania


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Her reactions are already getting weak.

Edit : the post i quoted apparently disappeared. Nice.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nia to cost Becky the match to setup her real WM feud. :vince


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Really good SD.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so yeah all dat sexual tension between asuka and becky tho wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cryptvill said:


> If that happens, it makes Ronda a heel and hated by the fans.


If she goes up against Becky she is going to be hated by the fans anyways.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jot it down in blood and commit it to memory for posterity: there won't be a first ever Mania main event without Charlotte being part of it.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Surprised by this as now Becky can't win Rumble. But clearly there will be some fuckery to somehow have Becky and Ronda in the same ring at WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry Asuka, your time is up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Could have Ronda interfere and cost Becky again.

Or could just have Asuka beat Becky and Becky go onto win the Rumble. And people who think the sky is falling because Becky could lose one match won't care by the end of the night.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good show as usual. Bryan opening strong, good tag team match, little filler.

Main event was good. Carmella is so weird though. It's like she's improved in spurts and then gets sloppy for the rest of the match again.

As for Becky vs. Asuka, if Becky were going to win the title back, they'd never have taken it off her in the first place. Becky is going to be in the Rumble. This is probably just fucking with fans.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

I'll check out this show tomorrow


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

good participation for the SD thread tonight :thumbsup


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Absolutely HATE having RR title match losers enter the Rumble. I think it's incredibly lazy booking and overall bullshit. If WWE goes that route with Becky I'll be pretty furious.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> :fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Well way to book yourself into a corner WWE. The only way I see her getting to Ronda now is if she loses to Asuka and then enters to Rumble to win.




This could well happen. At WM Seth lost to Randy Orton, only to later cash in his MITB and finish the night as WWE champion. 

Becky could give Asuka the win, give her the rub, then go on to bigger and better things by winning the Rumble and challenging Ronda


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mainboy said:


> I see Ronda costing Becky the title and Becky winning the rumble.


Other way around methinks. Rhonda already got her revenge time for Becky and/or Charlotte to get theirs


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I swear if Becky is not part of that match with Ronda come WM then Vince is truly tone deaf.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well if we are getting Asuka vs Becky at the Rumble, it's not happening at Mania. 

So someone will screw her over at the Rumble and she will insert herself into the Rumble to win it. 

Still though why would Charlotte just sit there quietly while this all goes on, can't see where she fits into it now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cryptvill said:


> If that happens, it makes Ronda a heel and hated by the fans.


Which is exactly what needs to happen, heel Ronda vs babyface Becky, Ronda's getting booed against Becky anyways why not just turn her and make the reaction fit with her alignment?

Heel Ronda would be better than face Ronda anyways, shes horrible as a face trying to cut these sappy promos, turn her heel and just make her ruthless and talk shit to everyone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082834950938755073


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka needs the win over Becky to legitimize her as the Champion. The best case scenario is for Becky to put over Asuka and then win the Rumble.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This can only mean that Becky will be losing to Asuka due to a fuck finish, then winning the Rumble in a double elimination with Charlotte...or it can mean that Becky is going to unify the titles in a triple threat with Rousey at Mania when Charlotte wins the Rumble.

But if it means that Charlotte wins the Rumble and goes on to face Rousey WITHOUT Becky at Mania, then WWE will have hell to pay.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky will be in the RR match, belee dat babygurlz!


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Jot it down in blood and commit it to memory for posterity: there won't be a first ever Mania main event without Charlotte being part of it.


****** Flair's fans were confident that Becky would be taken off TV if she didn't get booed after SummerSlam, yet deny nepotism has anything to do with it :lol 
We will see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Becky loses to Asuka:


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> But what do they do now? Cut Asuka's reign incredibly short or have Becky lose a big match right before WM? The match has to end in some kind of fuckery, interference by Ronda or Charlotte or something.


Asuka is the one opponent Becky could lose to clean before moving onto Ronda. One loss to someone as credible as Asuka isn't going to hurt her much, especially if she goes on to win the rumble. Becky has been protected extremely well since her heel turn. She could simply pass out rather than tap or get pinned.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> I swear if Becky is not part of that match with Ronda come WM then Vince is truly tone deaf.


I said it months ago but I'll say it again if WWE doesn't capitalize on the lightning in the bottle moment they have and fuck it up and don't do this match im 100% done. I can't take the retardation any longer lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Charlotte will be winning the Rumble as it was predicted a long time ago..but now they need to come up with a way to get Becky inserted back into the 3-way WM picture


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> I swear if Becky is not part of that match with Ronda come WM then Vince is truly tone deaf.


She will be. They've already set up the storyline with Ronda and John Cena wouldn't be putting Becky over if there weren't bigger things in store for her. They're also using the only other banner match they could have had with Becky (Asuka) at the Rumble.

It's ~90% likely to be what I've said all along, we're getting a triple threat.



> Charlotte will be winning the Rumble as it was predicted a long time ago..but now they need to come up with a way to get Becky inserted back into the 3-way WM picture


Easy. She'll be a surprise entrant in the Rumble. She's doing double duty like Sasha is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Himiko said:


> This could well happen. At WM Seth lost to Randy Orton, only to later cash in his MITB and finish the night as WWE champion.
> 
> Becky could give Asuka the win, give her the rub, then go on to bigger and better things by winning the Rumble and challenging Ronda


The problem with this though is that Becky should not be losing clean to anyone before Wrestlemania. Becky needs to cause an altercation with Rousey early in the show so that Rousey has a reason to screw her. That's the best way that WWE can write themselves out of this.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

What if neither Charlotte and Becky win the rumble ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> What if neither Charlotte and Becky win the rumble ?


:CENA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Charlotte will be winning the Rumble as it was predicted a long time ago..but now they need to come up with a way to get Becky inserted back into the 3-way WM picture


There is Fastlane and Elimination Chamber before Mania, they can setup a match where the winner gets added to Charlotte vs Ronda at one of those PPVs.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

To be fair to WWE, they are going with this Becky rise, and making the most of her popularity instead of trying to dim it like they usually do with their unchosen ones. Based on that, and the fact that they took the SD Women’s title off her, she will be facing Ronda at Mania. The only questions are - whether Charlotte is involved, and whether it’ll main event or not. 

As for the Rumble, I personally don’t think Charlotte or Becky will win, another woman will win to set up Asuka’s WM match, and there will be lots of fuckery over the next few weeks between Becky Charlotte and Ronda and management will make it official for WM


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jedah said:


> She will be. They've already set up the storyline with Ronda and John Cena wouldn't be putting Becky over if there weren't bigger things in store for her. They're also using the only other banner match they could have had with Becky (Asuka) at the Rumble.
> 
> It's ~90% likely to be what I've said all along, we're getting a triple threat.
> 
> ...


Honestly I wouldn't be surprised to see Becky just left off the show after losing to Asuka like Bryan in RR14. Maybe they'll get her the ME another way, but Charlotte will be winning the rumble solo.



Dolorian said:


> There is Fastlane and Elimination Chamber before Mania, they can setup a match where the winner gets added to Charlotte vs Ronda at one of those PPVs.


If there's an Elimination Chamber, I'd like to see Becky one of the first 2 participants before going all the way to the end and winning. Would be a good way to give her some of the credibility she'll lose after losing to Asuka (which will be clean).


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Isn't it obvious now? Charlotte/Asuka 2 and Becky/Ronda at WM.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be surprised to see Becky just left off the show after losing to Asuka like Bryan in RR14. Maybe they'll get her the ME another way, but Charlotte will be winning the rumble solo.


It's that very example that's likely looming large in their minds (and 2015). If Charlotte wins alone she's getting booed out of the building and will be ruined forever. They don't want that.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If Smackdown is that good every week this year it will be the best programme on TV :lol really solid show tonight with plenty of effort.

Surprising turn of events for the Women, fuck knows where this is heading now but it's an enjoyable ride.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Cryptvill said:


> Absolutely HATE having RR title match losers enter the Rumble. I think it's incredibly lazy booking and overall bullshit. If WWE goes that route with Becky I'll be pretty furious.


Yeah, I don't like that kind of booking either. No one should be able to lose one title match and win another title shot in the same night. It's stupid.

That's not the only reason I don't like this scenario, but it is most definitely one of the reasons.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't get the worry about Becky losing to Asuka. It's 1 match to a strong opponent. Fans will soon forget. Austin lost to HHH before WM. Don't recall that hurting his credibility or the hype for the main event too much. Becky will be fine. She'll either win the Rumble or an EC or some other big match to challenge Ronda (& Charlotte) and the fans will be hyped.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, I don't like that kind of booking either. No one should be able to lose one title match and win another title shot in the same night. It's stupid.
> 
> That's not the only reason I don't like this scenario, but it is most definitely one of the reasons.


Yeah i've always found it stupid, like shouldn't all the spots already be filled on the night of The Rumble? I understand if they attack someone and take their place, but when they just enter without doing that it just looks stupid.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Charlotte was supposed to be challenging Ronda at the royal rumble but that was called off if melzers to be believed which at this point, probably not.


But if becky wins thats an interesting dilemna, because we know shes facing ronda but how would be the question


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fox execs would love this quality for their Smackdown. Bryan is the MVP once again. :bryan


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

This was a really good episode i hope smackdown keeps being good.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Still a very good show tonight, as I've come to expect. Honestly, SmackDown is better than NXT right now.

- Main event is debatable. Bryan and Ciampa are both great champions, and you have AJ and Black as respective challengers.
- Mid-card NXT wins. Ricochet vs. Gargano will be better than Rusev vs. Nakamura.
- Tag team SmackDown wins. TUE is really the only team that matters and the feud with War Raiders hasn't really gotten into high gear. I do expect this to change though when Miz and Bryan win the titles at the Rumble (there's your title change on the night, BTW).
- Women it's no comparison. SmackDown wins easily.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

WWE knows exactly what they're doing by running Asuka vs Becky. They know people will fear the worst. It'll only make Becky's pop that much bigger when she enters the Rumble to face off with Charlotte.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> WWE knows exactly what they're doing by running Asuka vs Becky. They know people will fear the worst. It'll only make Becky's pop that much bigger when she enters the Rumble to face off with Charlotte.


Yeah, that was my initial thought as well. There is always the fear in the back of your mind that Vince will pull a SummerSlam and come up with some convoluted plot to ensure his favorite wins the Rumble - how can fans be unhappy that Becky won the title that night, after all?

But then you remember that they're having John Cena put her over and have already set up stuff with Ronda. 90% chance she's in the Rumble and they're working fans.

My primary concern about this is _how_ does Asuka retain and Becky lose the title shot?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Yeah, that was my initial thought as well. There is always the fear in the back of your mind that Vince will pull a SummerSlam and come up with some convoluted plot to ensure his favorite wins the Rumble - how can fans be unhappy that Becky won the title that night, after all?
> 
> But then you remember that they're having John Cena put her over and have already set up stuff with Ronda. 90% chance she's in the Rumble and they're working fans.
> 
> My primary concern about this is _how_ does Asuka retain and Becky lose the title shot?


However the match ends, whether clean or dirty, I'm certain that Becky won't be hurt by it. There's no derailing this train.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The one thing that could help me stomach Charlotte being inserted into Becky's spotlight for the millionth time is that they could do Becky vs Ronda in a singles match at SummerSlam or Survivor Series. Would much rather Becky beat Ronda in a singles at WM then build up to a rematch with Asuka in the summer but it's not the worst outcome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW will garner a higher rating but Smackdown eviscerated it this week.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rey using Canadian Destroyer I saw in the Tag match. I hope someone uses it as a finisher now, since Rey just used it.

Plus it was about time Andrade won. 

Bryan's 2 promo's :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would be receptive to an Ali, Rey tag team. It's nice to have an episode of wrestling where I really have zero complaints.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Another thing I noticed, was when Asuka came out at the end. 

The title doesn't fit around her waist properly. Bryan had this problem a few weeks ago, but that look's to have been resolved now.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The main event was damn good and so was Daniel Bryan's promo work yet again, If only they used AJ more than just a sneak attack that felt pretty disappointing with his lack of screen time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I commend both RAW and Smackdown for doing a different opening than normal. It was a nice change of pace and Bryan's antic wholly commanded my attention.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

"IMPOTENT! FIX IT!"


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

RIP Ali ass...

it was a pretty good smackdown, and the best highlight for me was that moment when mandy take off the towel, for a second the bait me xD


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Are we all still meant to be pretending that Miz and his desire to team with Shame won't inevitably end up with him fucking Shane up and having a match with him at WrestleMania?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Naomi didn't sell no punch from Mandy or Sonya :Rollins what a way to ruin the segment.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Are we all still meant to be pretending that Miz and his desire to team with Shame won't inevitably end up with him fucking Shane up and having a match with him at WrestleMania?


live sex celebrations are so 2006.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That was a great show, IMO. The two tag matches killed, especially the Rey-Almas one. All 4 of those guys were on fire and the crowd was hot. I really hope that 2019 is a big year for Almas, and I'm glad that they are building up another midcard babyface in Ali. OT but I'd love to see Rey be Bryan's next challenger. I think that would be a match that would get people excited.

The Women's division is red hot as well. Really curious to see the direction they go in at the Rumble but hopefully it ends up with Becky and Ronda slated for WM. It's really the most logical match and would easily generate the most hype.

..and Bryan was incredible. Glad to see him hitting a home run with this character. Curious to see what's in store for AJ though at WM. It sucks seeing him carry the main event throughout the year only to lose his spot in time for WM. He deserves the spotlight one of these years.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

The wwe is doing a great job with those out of arena segments. Noticed theh have started adding more of those in. Both on raw and smackdown. Prefer those segments to the green screen stuff. Also Bryan was awesome.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, it is unbelievable how much better Smackdown was this week...

I can't believe the show is from the same company that gave us that crap the day before.

Damn near perfect show if the main event wasn't so botchy.. 9/10


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Main event was too short needed at least ten more minutes.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Nolo King said:


> Holy shit, it is unbelievable how much better Smackdown was this week...
> 
> I can't believe the show is from the same company that gave us that crap the day before.
> 
> Damn near perfect show if the main event wasn't so botchy.. 9/10


Raw is just not enjoyable to watch


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

This thread deservers way more posts than the RAW thread! SDL was so good this week it's not even close. Really enjoyed basically everything on the show :eva2


----------

